# Csra



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Derby cal backs to the second: 2,3,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,13


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Derby to the third: 3,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,13


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to blinds 8:00am 23 dogs
1,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,15,20,23,24,28,31,34,36,37,39,49,50,51,52,53


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Derby is done. 7 dogs finished. Placements are being withheld until the party at 7:00


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Derby results
First #8 Molly O/ Kate Simmonds H/ Jason Baker
2nd #10 Deuce O/ Chip McEwen H/ Jason Baker
3rd #7 Dagger O/ Johnny Armstrong H/ Kathy Armstrong
4th #5 Sniper O/ Gregg Leonard H/ Jason Baker

Sorry, don't have RJ or jams
Congrats to all


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Woohoo Sniper! Congrats Gregg!
-trudie


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats gregg,
sniper is on the board again and coming on strong!!!!!
congrat to jason and all the armstrongs too!
jmc


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to WB 14 dogs
4,5,8,15,20,31,34,37,39,49,50,51,52


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Pinetree said:


> Open to WB 14 dogs
> 4,5,8,15,20,31,34,37,39,49,50,51,52


Thanks for the update Mr. Bruce, where is the water blind?


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to w m 11 dogs
4,5,10,15,20,31,34,37,39,50,52


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Open results - congrats to all!

1st - #10 Al Arthur - Bill
2nd - #39 Steve Yozamp - Pete
3rd - #15 Tommy Parrish - Sky
4th - #37 Bruce Hall - Dixie (and company)
Reserve Jam - #34 Steve Yozamp - Lucky

JAMS
# 4 Steve Yozamp - Harley
#31 Al Arthur - Shooter
(I think that is all the JAMS)


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

If anyone has Amateur callbacks they would be appreciated!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amt to WB
1,3,6,7,9,10,12,15,16,24,25,26,27,29,30,33,34,38

Should be 18 dogs


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to the 4th:
3, 6, 9, 10, 12, 15, 16, 24, 25, 26, 27, 29, 33, 34, 38


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Full results are up on EE...thanks to everyone who participated! 

Tara


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Micheal Johnston, Black Shamrock's "Woody", & H/Hugh Arthur for earning the Reserve JAM (RJ) in the Derby Stake at the Central Savannah River Area Retriever Club (CSRA) Fall Field Trial on 9/27/13. This was Woody and Hugh's first Derby ran together. What a great start Woody & Hugh!


----------

